# Lactalis-Nestlé, Cuddington, Cheshire - September 2009



## CHEWY (Sep 7, 2009)

In 2007 it was announced the production of Ski and Munch Bunch yoghurts will shift to Continental Europe.
Production in Cuddington, Cheshire, is no longer viable, according to management at Lactalis-Nestlé UK & Ireland.

Towards the end, there was 101 staff making multi-pack stirred yoghurts including Ski, Munch Bunch and own-label products for retailers. 
Built in 1849, it was adapted for yoghurt production in 1968.

Despite attempts to ‘streamline’ the site, the factory was no longer sustainable, claimed a spokeswoman for the joint venture.

“There has been a lot of restructuring over the last few years..
[since the plant was acquired from Northern Foods in 2002]. 
For example, it used to employ well over 200 people, so there has been job cuts in the factory's last year. 

There was also significant investment in equipment. 
But four-pack yoghurts – the main lines produced there, are in decline; basically.
it is no longer financially viable to manufacture in Cuddington.”

Production would be transferred to more modern sites with spare capacity on the Continent, she said. 
“The proposal is to ensure the long-term sustainability of the chilled dairy business in the UK. 
It follows an on-going review during which all other possible options for the factory have been considered.”

Lactalis-Nestlé UK & Ireland Managing Director Mr Ronald Kers, said: “We very much regret having to make this proposal and can assure all affected staff that the company, along with its trade union partners, will be doing everything possible to help them secure alternative employment.”

Lactalis and Nestlé formed a joint venture in November 2006.






The Pics






































































































​


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice one! Did it smell like yoghurt?


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks LM 

the main part didn't smell of anything really..

that building you can see from the roof shot was like a sweet shop though.
there was lots of little jars of really pungent flavouring stuff.
looks like the local chavs were using them to throw around.

made the building and car park smell ace


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice one Chewy theres some good shots there mate!


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Shucks 

not a bad place for a mooch and a nice easy one to do is this.

not sure what's going to happen to it now though


----------



## Krypton (Sep 7, 2009)

I have to ask, what is the last picture? Its driving me mad


----------



## poles_apart (Sep 7, 2009)

That's a really evil-looking pond. Great view from the top.


----------



## Flexible (Sep 7, 2009)

The factory where I work now, will probably look like this in 12 month's time - as it's a similar sort of business and we've been given a heads-up that its going down the pan anytime between next January and June. I'm already taking pics as it is now - live - in preparation for a 'before and after' report . . .


----------



## james.s (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good, I like the photos


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 7, 2009)

t's like a big concrete water tank or something with green growing on top 

the black bits are plastic pipes sticking up.
(they went down a fair way, i managed to get a stone in one.. rattle rattle rattle, splash).

where the pic was taken from, there was a big corner ripped out.

there was a few other small tank things nearby, some had lilies growing and pond skaters had taken up residence 

__________

yeah.. not bad views from the roof, but very windy.

i had a thin jacket on and it was inflating and blowing me around a bit 

__________


Sorry to hear about your workplace Flex 

seems it's happening all over, quite a few places up here have shut down this last 12months.

hope you can find something else soon after 

__________

Thanks James, not a bad place for a mooch


----------



## Krypton (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahhh i see.


----------



## lizzibear (Sep 8, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> ​



Peter Mandelson's birthplace????


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 8, 2009)

Could be 

reminded me of the film "Southern Comfort" when the troops are wading through the swamps with bits of trees sticking up


----------



## Simons88 (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anybody know who owns this currently?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 9, 2009)

rascal3103 said:


> could somebody tell me where I fiind this place? wouldnt mind a visit



It's in Cuddington, Cheshire. 

M


----------

